# Wintergedanken - Welche Fische für meinen Teich?



## Hagalaz (10. Nov. 2011)

So bei uns ist inzwischen richtig kalt und am Teich passiert nichts mehr da kommen schon Gedanken zum nächsten Frühjahr auf
wollte meine Goldorfen durch kleinere Fische ersetzen hierbei bin ich aber noch unschlüssig.
Hab mich hier im Lexikon mal umgeschaut und dabei einige Fische rausgesucht die mir gefallen würden.
Welche von den folgenden sind für meinen Teich geeignet und welche würdet ihr empfehlen?
__ Moderlieschen
__ Bitterling
__ Gründling
Schlammpeitzer oder andere Bodenfische
des weiteren hatte ich über Edelkrebse nachgedacht.
Da ich den Teich aber nicht überbesetzen will und nur ein paar Fische drin haben will wäre ich dankbar für Hinweise, Tipps und Anregungen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wintergedanken*

Hi Darius,

aus meinen 3 Gründlingen wurden im ersten Jahr ca. 70-90. Die Nachkommen lassen sich allerdings leicht abfischen. Ich finde die Fische sehr schön anzuschauen - sie gründeln viel und fressen dadurch natürlich auch Kleintiere die sich unter Steinen verstecken. Hier solltest Du überlegen ob Du mit dem rausfischen leben könntest.

__ Moderlieschen vermehren sich auch recht viel, halten sich meist an der Oberfläche auf und springen schön am Abend - das sieht sehr nett aus.

Wie wärs denn mit den Regenbogenelritzen ? verkauft der [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/3/]werner[/URL]


----------



## Theo (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wintergedanken*

Moin Darius.

Ich finde die __ Moderlieschen toll. Sie sind ungemein agiel und springen wenn es ihnen gut geht.
Die Fische sind ständig unterwegs und beim Füttern immer die ersten.
Zur Vermehrung kann ich leider nichts sagen den meine drei scheinen Gleichgeschlechtlich zu sein. Ich habe jedenfalls noch nie Jungfische gesehen.
Die anderen Arten, die du aufführst kenne ich nur vom erzählen und kann daher nichts dazu sagen.


----------



## Hagalaz (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wintergedanken*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!
Hätte nie gedacht das sich gründlinge so extrem vermehren aber rausfischen sollte kein problem sein.
Freu mich auf weitere Anregungen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wintergedanken*

Ich war auch geschockt, unter Stress standen sie nicht - hatten ja damals 6000L mit ein paar Goldies fast für sich allein und sich dann eben richtig ausgetobt. Allerdings hatte ich damals nur Kies als Substrat, nun seit 2 Jahren als noch Sand dazu kam haben Sie sich nicht mehr so vermehrt - ob das auch ein Indiz sein kann  oder ob es eher daran liegt, dass ich den Nachwuchst erst diesen Sommer etwas reduzieren/ verschenken konnte ? Als ob die Fische eine gewisse Maximalkindergrenze haben und dann vielleicht nicht mehr wollen 

Aber ich hab schon wieder ein paar kleine schwimmende Nadeln im Teich entdeckt - mal sehn was es werden wird.


----------



## Hagalaz (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wintergedanken*

Mal sehn wie das bei mir dann wird
Hat sonst niemand mehr Tipps oder Anregungen?


----------



## Hagalaz (21. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wintergedanken*

Hmm alle schon mit dem Teich in richtung winter, dass nichts mehr kommt?
schade


----------



## canis (21. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wintergedanken - Welche Fische für meinen Teich?*

Guten Abend

Es liegt wohl nicht am Winter, dass nichts mehr kommt, sondern daran dass das richtige schon gesagt wurde: 
Bei deiner Teichgrösse fährst du wohl am besten mit den genannten einheimischen Kleinfischen - gerade auch aus Sicht des Tieres. __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge und Gründlinge sind für deinen Teich gut geeignete Fischarten. Wie man mit der (Massen-)Vermehrung umgeht, muss immer zum voraus nachgedacht werden, auch bei anderen Fischen. 

Ob dein Teich auch für Edelkrebse geeignet ist, hängt u.a. davon ab, ob er ihnen geeignete Strukturen (Verstecke) und ausreichend Nahrung (div. Pflanzen und etwas tierisches) bietet.


----------

